# Rehoming neutered, 7 month Lionhead- Sudbury ON



## candykittten (Nov 27, 2011)

I am rehoming my 7 month(birthday April 16 2011) lionhead Jacko.I feel like he is in need of a more bunny experienced owner. He is fearful and would like a quiet life; my apartment is stressful for him. I tried to pair him with another neutered bun but both decided they were the dominant one and don't get along . Jacko was neutered at 4 months old.

I will only let him go to someone who can house him in a run or pen (no tiny cages) and provide daily exercise and greens. I would also like to keep in contact. 

I am located in Sudbury ON but will travel to Peterborough area around Christmas.

I am willing to send his pen with him if needed. Adoption fee of $70 will apply for Jacko +$25 if pen is needed. 

Thanks
:in tears:


----------



## candykittten (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Vvvvvvvv (Nov 30, 2011)

Jacko is beautiful. I certainly hope you are able to find him a forever him soon.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 30, 2011)

ray:


----------



## candykittten (Dec 7, 2011)

Jacko has found his forever home! :biggrin:


----------

